# Do all chicken pox blister?



## Mrs CW

Jeanette don't know if you can help with this one?!

Matthew has chicken pox - we're on day 7 since the first spots appeared, they all came over the next three days, the last ones appeared on Sunday (day 3). By this time the first ones which were on his bum had mostly blistered already. 
He has a good mix of really big ones and alot more little ones which are on his tummy, back, arms and legs. (we've been really lucky with his face, hardly any) . all the big spots have blistered and/or scabbed now and are looking alot better.

but the smaller ones don't seem to be blistering or scabbing, just drying up and looking less angry - it's a bit hard to tell with the calamine all over him but do some of them just dry up and go away without bursting or should they all blister and scab? I was hoping we'd not be quarantined after tomorrow but if they're being slow to scab over I thought I'd better keep him away from others a bit longer.

thanks,
Claire x


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

The spots will all dry up (they may have been really tiny blisters).

Hope he is feeling better.

Jxx


----------



## Mrs CW

Thanks hun, much better - they've all scabbed - ewww- and even the teeny ones now on closer inspection seem to have a teeny scab too.  
Bit worried about his bottom, the first spots he had - big big pox and the scabs just won't dry because they're inside his nappy.  Will they scar?  I know it's not the worst place to get a pox scar    but mummy doesn't want her little boy to have a botty with holes in  

Hardly any of his little friends have had it yet and only one mum wanted hers to get it so he's been billy no mates all week, we're out and about again now so he will avoid being throttled!   

C x


----------



## jeanette

Hiya clare

I would prefer mollyto get it now than later!! so I would have seen you!!!!!

Years ago they used to have 'chicken pox' parties!!!!

His bum will be fine  

Jxx


----------

